# One for Animal Lovers



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We had House Martins nesting up in the eves but during the hot spell the nest dried out and fell to the ground. There were two chicks, one was dead and the other in a bad way. My singing daughter rescued it , force fed it and nurtured it to adulthood. Here they are , the day before she released it back into the wild.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What an uplifting video. Thank you, that made my day.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wonderful


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS, thank you for that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh just beautiful, both of them.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats one of the loveliest videos I have ever watched Alan. A beautiful voice to go with a very touching story, what a thrill to have that breed of bird sitting on your shoulder. I wonder if it will come to her outside if she puts her hand up like that. I've saved the youtube link :grin2: it won't be the last time I watch.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks all. Zolene has always rescued little animals , the one before the bird was a little squirrel but it died, so she is very happy with the way the House Martin rescue turned out , let's hope it learns to fend for itself before migration time.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fabulous. Made me go all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've watched it 4 times now, it is so beautiful to see the relationship between the girl and the bird.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Loved it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I watch this at least twice a day, it is so lovely.

Has he come to Zolene´s hand in the garden as she said he has stayed quite near home.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Others have asked the same ha ha. Zolene says it is still staying close to her house , she says she knows it's cheep different to others but has not come to her , I guess that's a good thing . She thinks it's because she is working away long hours and playing/singing away at weekends , not at the house much .


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

ps. last year Zolene found a bag of kittens abandoned in a forest walk, one was still alive and of course she brought it home. She won't take it to her 'lovely' new house so now I am stuck with a very big and destructive cat , blind in one eye , partially deaf and not the full shilling ......but as with the bird everyone who meets him , loves him.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And there I was thinking just how marvelous Zolene was. Have some reservations now..:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In the small picture the bell looks like a misplaced eye Alan.  then clicked on the picture to enlarge it and saw what it was.:laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan


Just caught up on this. What a nice video.


Please thank Zolene for a) rescuing the little creature but b) for such a beautiful and uplifting video.


I have visions of enticing Zolene to come down to the Alps or the Pyrenees to stand on a peak or by a tarn and fill the air with her beautiful pure voice. It would make a wonderful video. She can choose what she sings - I feel it would always fit the scene.


Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Geoff, I 'll pass it on. Yes, we have tried to get the 'kids' to join us for a trip , even suggested they fly in to Lourdes or somewhere to meet up, as they don't get big holidays, but so far no joy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

I love my kids 

But actually I don’t need them to join me for a holiday 

Once I was a baby sitter and useful

They are not miles away, at times a bit further would be nice :nerd:

Now they may think we are too old, I think they are too young >

So, as they are not far away when we are home

It’s nice they are further away when we are on holiday>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Agreed Aldra but it's not so much their company we want ; we would just like them to experience and enjoy all the lovely places that we've discovered.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

But we dragged ours up the fells when they were young, and not so young 

Hoping they experienced the joy and beauty that we did , stopped to admire and absorb it 

Our eldest strode forward, stopwatch to the fore , waited at strategic points for us to catch up 

When we tackled three peaks, parked at the three shires stone , he ran the whole way back to collect the car and arrived before us the climbers bar in Langdale 

It takes all sorts to make a world 

And we see the world differently 

Sandra


----------

